# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Ψυχοσωματικα,μουδιασματα ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!

## Peach

Γεια σας, εχω ξαναγραψει εδω, ειχα προβληματα με ιλιγγους και διαταραχες αγχους, τα οποια προσπαθω να κοντρολαρω εδω και δυο μηνες με τη βοηθεια ενός ομοιοπαθητικού ψυχίατρου, αλλα εχω ένα συμπτωμα που με τρομαζει πολυ, εχω συνεχως μουδιάσματα και μυρμηγκιασματα στα χερια και στα πόδια, και καμια φορα και στο πρόσωπο. Εχω φοβηθει γιατι πιστευα πως έχω σκληρυνση κατα πλάκας, αλλα έχω κάνει μαγνητικη εγκεφάλου και εξετασεις αίματος και έχουν βγει όλα καθαρά. Τα μουδιάσματα όμως επιμένουν εδω και ενάμιση περίπου μηνα, όχι σε σταθερα σημεία, σε διάφορα πανω στα χερια μου και τα πόδια μου.Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς από σας κάτι παρόμοιο?Η να τρέξω και σε άλλους γιατρους?

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Αφου η μαγνητικη και οι εξετασεις ειναι καλες γιατι τετοια ανησυχια βρε φιλε?

----------


## Peach

Κοπέλα ειμαι :) ε δεν ξερω...οπως σε ολες τισ αγχωδεις διαταραχες δεν υπαρχει λογικη σε αυτα, υποθετω οτι ακομα ανησυχω επειδη ακομα εχω μουδιάσματα....

----------


## hapydays

αν εχεις εμπιστοσυνη στους γιατρους σου θα πρεπει να ηρεμησεις! στα καλα καθουμενα μουδιαζεις? εκει που καθεσαι? εκει που περπατας? οταν αγχωθεις? αν σκεφτεις κατι δυσαρεστο ή φοβηθεις? ποτε μουδιαζεις?

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Συγγνωμη..Σωστα ροδακινο..Δυσκολο για αγορι :P

Καλα και γω πχ ο καρδιολογος εχει πει ολα καλα,αλλα οταν με πιανει ο panic και δεν ξερω και γω ποσους σφυγμους εχω εκεινη την ωρα,ε μια
ανησυχια την εχω..

----------


## Peach

Ναι στα καλα καθουμενα, σχεδον συνεχεια νιωθω μυρμηγκιασματα και μουδιασματα, ακομα και οταν σηκωνομαι απο τον υπνο καμια φορα. Δεν ειναι παντα ιδια ενταση, μερικεσ φορεσ δεν το νιωθω και κα8ολου, αλλα όμως γενικα τα νιώθω. έχω βαρύ κεφάλι, και γενικά λόγω των μουδιασμάτων έχω κακή ψυχολογια, αλλά κάτι μου λέει πως όλα αυτά είναι φαύλος κύκλος.Λέτε να έχω όντως κάποιο παθολογικό πρόβλημα?

----------


## hapydays

κανε γυμναστικουλα .... η πολυ σκεψη βαραινει το κεφαλι! αυτο το ξερουμε ολοι μας καλα!!! κανε καλες διατασουλες κ αστα να μουδιαζουν! αφου οι εξετασεις σου ειναι οκ μν ασχολεισαι!! εκτος αν χειροτερεψει η αλλαξουν τα συμπτωματα σου... εγινε κατι ? επαθες κατι κ σου βγηκαν αυτα τα ψυχοσωματικα?

----------


## Peach

Δεν ξέρω ακριβως, πριν 2 χρονια (ειμαι 27) ειχα ενα προβλημα με ιλιγγο απο ένα ταξιδι, οποιος κρλατησε 2-3 μηνες, μετα ξαναεμφανιστηκε, και γενικα με ταλαιπωρουσε αυτό το πράγμα, το να εχω ζάλη συνέχεια με αγχωνε, δεν είχα ωστόσο κάτι παθολογικό. Ωσπου πριν 2 μήνες έπαθα μια μινι κρίση πανικου και απο τοτε όλα εχουν πάει κατα διαόλου, εχω πονοκεφάλους, τα μουδιάσματα, δε μπορώ να φάω, πετάγομαι στον ύπνο μου. Κατάλαβα οτι είχα αγχη για διαφορα πραγματα (έχω πολύ αγχωτικη δουλεια, απο εκει που εμενα με τουσ γονεις μου έχω βρεθει με σπιτι και έξοδα, αγχος για το μέλλον, αρρωστοφοβίες)Ολα αυτα σιγα σιγα εχουν μετριαστει με τη βοηθεια του ομοιοπαθητικου, ειμαι κάπως καλυτερα αλλα έχω καταλοιπα. Φοβάμαι μην κρατήσει πολυ καιρό γιατι εχω μια σχέση που συζώ, ο οποιος είναι υποστηρικτικος αλλα για ποσο? επίσης δε μπορώ να ξυπνάω κάθε μέρα ετσι, είναι κουραστικο.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Σε νιωθω..

----------


## kathy®

Εγω καποτε για τετοιου ειδους μουδιασματα επισκεφτηκα νευρολογο,ειναι ο πλεον αρμοδιος να βρει τι συμβαινει βλεποντας εξετασεις και διεγνωσε αγχος.οποτε πιστευω οτι θα ειναι καθαρα αγχος καθ τα δικα σου.τα παθαινεις συγκεκριμενες στιγμες ή διαρκως;

----------


## hapydays

κ γω σας νιωθω ρε παιδια!!! κ ολοι εδω μεσα μας νιωθουμε-νε !!! το θεμα ειναι να βρουμε λυσεις!!! touch για το δικο σου θεμα δεν εχω ιδεα γι αυτο κ δεν απαντησα στο θεμα σου, που ειναι πολυ λεπτο... αλλα για το ροδακινο νομιζω πως εστω κ λιγο θα μπορουσα να βοηθησω διοτι πανω κατω στν ιδια κατασταση εχω βρεθει παρα πολλες φορες κ ξαναβρισκομαι με διαφορετικους τροπους! δν ξερω για ομοιοπαθητικη αλλα ενας ψυχολογος θα βοηθουσε παρα παρα πολυ!
οσο για τν συντροφο σου... κ ο δικος μου υπομονη κανει.! κ απορω πως αντεχουμε κ οι δυο πλεον!!! αν προσπαθησεις να μην δωσεις σημασια γινεται η σε ενοχλει στη κινηση το μουδιασμα?
τι ακριβως ειπε ο γιατρος σου???

----------


## Peach

Σε νευρολογο που πηγα μου εκανε μια νευρολογικη εξεταση και τη μαγνητικη, μου ειπε οτι εχω σωματοποιηση του αγχους,και μετα εγω αποφάσισα να πάω σε ομοιοπαθητικό ψυχίατρο, ο οποιοσ μου ειπε τα ιδια και κανω τωρα μια αγωγη μαζι του. Εντωμεταξυ ενώ τα πράγματα πηγαινανε καλύτερα, πριν από μια βδομάδα μου κλέψανε το σπίτι, οπότε το στρες χτυπησε άλλα επίπεδα. Επίσης ο συντροφος μου εχει και αυτος δικά του προβλήματα γιατι έχει μαγαζί και αγχώνεται, και γενικά περνάμε μια φάση χάλια. Εγώ φοβάμαι μήπως έχω κατι και δεν τον έχω καταλάβει, κάθε μέρα στη δουλεια νιώθω εξαντλημένη και ο μόνος άνθρωπος με τον οποίο μιλάω καθημερινά και με στηρίζει ειναι ο πατέρας μου. Σκέφτηκα πέρα από τον ψυχίατρο να πάω και σε ενα ψυχολόγο για να μιλήσω αλλα ειπα ασε να τελειώσει η θεραπεία με τον αλλον να δουμε... Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, δε θέλω ναμου καταστρέψει τη ζωή αυτή η κατάσταση...εσείς τι λετε?

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Για την ομοιοπαθητικη δυστυχως δεν εχω αποψη κατα ποσο βοηθασει σε σχεση με εναν 'κανονικο' ψυχιατρο..

----------


## Peach

Κι αυτος που παω κανονικος ειναι, απλα ακολουθει εναλλακτικες θεραπειες...εμοιαζε να βοηθάει μεχρι ποθ μου κλεψανε το σπιτι και γυρισα σχεδόν στο μηδέν.Οταν ολοκληρώσω τη θεραπεία μου μαζί του θα σου πω τι αποτέλεσμα είχε. Αυτο που με σκοτωνει ειναι οτι μου λείπει ο παλίος μου εαυτος. η ανεμελία μου και η ορεξη μου για ζωη, τώρα ειμαι συνέχεια κουρασμένη και φοβισμένη...

----------


## hapydays

η ψυχοθεραπεια βοηθα παρα πολυ σε καταστασεις σαν τις δικες μας... βρες ενα καλο ψυχολογο!!!

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

> . Αυτο που με σκοτωνει ειναι οτι μου λείπει ο παλίος μου εαυτος. η ανεμελία μου και η ορεξη μου για ζωη, τώρα ειμαι συνέχεια κουρασμένη και φοβισμένη...


Αυτο ξαναπεστο!!!!

Αυτο λειπει και σε μενα!!!Τι ωραιες εποχες!!!

----------


## Tasos75

Συμφωνώ με όσα σου είπανε τα παιδιά. Για αίσθηση μουδιάσματατος λόγω άγχους έχουν γράψει και άλλοι στο φόρουμ (δε θυμάμαι αν ήταν μόνιμη ή παροδική).
Επίσης το ότι σου ανοίξανε το σπίτι είναι πισωγύρισμα οπότε γνωρίζεις ότι μέχρι να ξεχαστεί το γεγονός θα είσαι "κάπως".
Ο ομοιοπαθητικός σου τί σου είπε για την υποτροπή και τα μουδιάσματα;

----------


## Peach

Τωρα ειναι και λιγο περιεργη περιοδος επειδη ολοι οι γιατροι λειπουν διακοπές, παρολα αυτα τον πηρα τηλέφωνο και δεν φανηκε να ανησυχει πολυ, μόνο μου είπε να πάρς ένα φαρμακο για να με βοηθήσει να ηρεμήσω και να κοιμαμαι κανονικα επειδή ήμουν πολύ ταραγμένη. Το φάρμακο λειτούργησε, δεν μπορώ να πω, προς έκπλήξή μου, αμέσως και εχτες κοιμήθηκα καλά!Τα μουδιάσματα δεν ειναι ακριβώς μόνιμα, έρχονται και φεύγουν, αλλα είναι πάντα στα χέρια και τα πόδια οταν κάνουν εμφάνιση. Γενικά περνάς περίοδο μεγάλου στρες και φοβλαμαι και για ασθένειες, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο νόημα έχει να τρέχω πάλι σε γιατρους...

----------


## Tasos75

Το ότι λείπει ο γιατρός σου προκαλεί ένα άγχος από μόνο του. Ωστόσο το να μην ανησυχήσει με αυτά που του είπες είναι καλό σημάδι και θα μπορούσες να το μεταφράσεις ως ένα παραπάνω λόγο για να μην πάρεις σβάρνα τους γιατρούς. Αν επίσης κατά τη διάρκεια περιόδων που είσαι ήρεμη δεν αισθάνεσαι σωματικές ή άλλες ενοχλήσεις, αυτό είναι μια ένδειξη ότι το θέμα έχει να κάνει με ψυχοσωματικά.

----------


## GeoG

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά!

Έκανα εγγραφή στο forum, προκειμένου να «ρίξω» μια ιδέα…

Αφού πρώτα σας ζητήσω συγνώμη, γιατί τα τόσα σοβαρά που σας απασχολούν εγώ τα μισο-διάβασα λόγο έλλειψης χρόνου, χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός, έχω να «καταθέσω» μερικές ιδέες, που ακόμα και εάν τις βρείτε άσχετες, πριν τις απορρίψετε, «ψάξτε» τις…

Όσον αφορά τα μουδιάσματα, μυρμηγκιάσματα, βαρύ κεφάλι κλπ, εάν δεν έχετε «ψαχτεί», για τα επίπεδα της βιταμίνης *Β12*, του σιδήρου και του *ασβεστίου*, από προσωπική μου εμπειρία, σας συνιστώ να το κάνετε…!!!

Σε κάποια στιγμή, ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο, για την Β12 και την Ομοκυστεΐνη, πολύ γενικά, διάβασα για την ατροφική γαστρίτιδα, τα παρακάτω.

«Η ατροφική γαστρίτιδα αποτελεί ένα πολυσυστηματικό νόσημα, διότι συνδέεται πολλές φορές με κακή απορρόφηση ζωτικών βιταμινών, φαινόμενο που προκαλεί συχνά διαταραχές στη λειτουργία μιας ποικιλίας οργάνων.
Συστηματικά συμπτώματα όπως ατονία, λιποθυμία, ωχρότητα, μουδιάσματα, κάψιμο στο σώμα, αστάθεια, μειωμένη αντίσταση στο stress, ανορεξία, διαταραχές συμπεριφοράς, εμφανίζονται.
Τα τοπικά συμπτώματα, εάν υπάρχουν, είναι δυσπεψία, ξινίλα, κάψιμο, ναυτία, φούσκωμα, εμετός.

Σήμερα υπάρχει αποτελεσματική θεραπεία για την ατροφική γαστρίτιδα».

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, κάποιες εξετάσεις και, για τη διερεύνηση ατροφικής γαστρίτιδας (η οποία μπορεί να επιφέρει και έλλειψη της Β12), καλό θα ήταν να πραγματοποιηθούν.

Συγνώμη εάν σας κούρασα!

----------


## Evarch

> Γεια σας, εχω ξαναγραψει εδω, ειχα προβληματα με ιλιγγους και διαταραχες αγχους, τα οποια προσπαθω να κοντρολαρω εδω και δυο μηνες με τη βοηθεια ενός ομοιοπαθητικού ψυχίατρου, αλλα εχω ένα συμπτωμα που με τρομαζει πολυ, εχω συνεχως μουδιάσματα και μυρμηγκιασματα στα χερια και στα πόδια, και καμια φορα και στο πρόσωπο. Εχω φοβηθει γιατι πιστευα πως έχω σκληρυνση κατα πλάκας, αλλα έχω κάνει μαγνητικη εγκεφάλου και εξετασεις αίματος και έχουν βγει όλα καθαρά. Τα μουδιάσματα όμως επιμένουν εδω και ενάμιση περίπου μηνα, όχι σε σταθερα σημεία, σε διάφορα πανω στα χερια μου και τα πόδια μου.Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς από σας κάτι παρόμοιο?Η να τρέξω και σε άλλους γιατρους?


Γεια σου! έχεις ακόμα τα συμπτώματα? θα μπορούσα να επικοινωνησω μαζί σου να με βοηθήσεις για μια οικογενειακή περιπτωση . αν γινεται καπως ιδιωτικα να σου μιλήσω . Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------

